# has business dried up!



## scotty_boy

hello guys looking for some help my phone has seemed to stop ringing all of a sudden looking at the diary and it is empty normally i am a week in advanced any ideas how to bring it back to life please.


----------



## puss

hi sorry to hear that , what do you do ?


----------



## Planet Man

The Phone? or your business


----------



## deanchilds

Maybe his bucket? Add more water maybe?


----------



## nicp2007

scotty_boy said:


> hello guys looking for some help *my phone has seemed to stop ringing* all of a sudden looking at the diary and it is empty normally i am a week in advanced any ideas how to bring it back to life please.


is it on silent?  :lol:


----------



## scotty_boy

no no my phone is in fully working order just no one seems to be ringing i am a mobile detailer as well fully sign written van website posters in newsagents but still no calls this is the first time in two years that i have never had a call for a week and no work booked getting woried as this if my full time job and have no other income!!


----------



## deanchilds

Have you tried here? Let everyone now who you are and what you do any then stick your location in your profile and that should get the phone ringing! 





























It will be the DW police calling tho! (This is a joke btw)


----------



## Hair Bear

Have you done a kak job lately? Word's out?

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## puss

school hols ect


----------



## DetailMyCar

Surely you must have some regular clients that would re-book each time?? Even if just for a small mini-detail etc?


----------



## Planet Man

scotty_boy said:


> no no my phone is in fully working order just no one seems to be ringing i am a mobile detailer as well fully sign written van website posters in newsagents but still no calls this is the first time in two years that i have never had a call for a week and no work booked getting woried as this if my full time job and have no other income!!


Ah I see, I read a lot of business books and I remember one for service sector businesses, if I recall it was quite good it was called GET CLIENTS NOW. by C J Hayden.

Always good to look into how other people do it and if you have time on your hands it is well worth it as it can give you some fresh ideas:thumb:

I am sure there are some other good ones out there, Paul Gorman is also very good in this area of business:thumb:


----------



## scotty_boy

no kak jobs, im not expencive only thing i could think was it could be the school holidays but dont wana bank on it!


----------



## scotty_boy

Paul Gorman is also very good in this area of business:thumb:[/QUOTE]

is he a member on here then?


----------



## VA03LET

retail side of my valeting business always dies around the first 2 weeks in august, and quietens down over holidays, i used to panic but you get used to it and dont worry bout it at all now


----------



## Planet Man

scotty_boy said:


> Paul Gorman is also very good in this area of business:thumb:


is he a member on here then?[/QUOTE]

No, he's a marketing man:thumb: As far as I know he has his own publishing business as well writing the books:thumb:


----------



## Jon Allen

Why not offer some promotion to previous customers to try and get them back, send out leaflets advertising 10% off top up details 

Or you could go to the local golf club and ask if you can sponsor one of the competions, do prizes for 1st place 2nd and 3rd. They dont have to be big prizes and it could be alot of cheap advertising

Jon


----------



## Beau Technique

If you are offering solely detailing I wouldnt think you are that busy unless your a well known brand/name tbh hence why I offer both valeting and detailing, im busy still but holidays can cause issues in summer.


----------



## Finerdetails

is this your first year then?


----------



## David

Finerdetails said:


> is this your first year then?


says 2 years in one of his posts

no-one can really offer advice on YOUR business though

i'd be mega busy at the moment but i went on holiday and came home with a virus - yes i have the whole of August off

Good times


----------



## Finerdetails

David said:


> says 2 years in one of his posts
> 
> no-one can really offer advice on YOUR business though
> 
> i'd be mega busy at the moment but i went on holiday and came home with a virus - yes i have the whole of August off
> 
> Good times


must be bad, I've got a chest infection, can barely speak or breath, but continue to work, I rest when I'm dead


----------



## ianFRST

Finerdetails said:


> I rest when I'm dead


aint that the truth :lol:


----------



## David

Finerdetails said:


> must be bad, I've got a chest infection, can barely speak or breath, but continue to work, I rest when I'm dead


as did i, i then felt worse and now have something called "post viral syndrome"

im on my back 20 hours of the day, i get out of breath going up the stairs, i get dizzy getting out of bed

if i drove i'd probably invalidate my insurance!


----------



## Finerdetails

David said:


> as did i, i then felt worse and now have something called "post viral syndrome"
> 
> *im on my back 20 hours of the day, i get out of breath going up the stairs, i get dizzy getting out of bed*
> 
> if i drove i'd probably invalidate my insurance!


so you're a blonde prostitute with a huge lack of fitness? 

seriously, am sure its not good, hope you get well soon

oh, as well as running the business this week I've also put a new roof on the extension on th beack of the house, from a 6m x 3m flat roof, to a sloping tiled roof 

now thats motivation when you're ill


----------



## David

Finerdetails said:


> so you're a blonde prostitute with a huge lack of fitness?
> 
> seriously, am sure its not good, hope you get well soon


might have been the blonde prostitute on holiday :devil:


----------



## Nanoman

scotty_boy said:


> hello guys looking for some help my phone has seemed to stop ringing all of a sudden looking at the diary and it is empty normally i am a week in advanced any ideas how to bring it back to life please.


My first suggestion would be to try somewhere other than DW for advice.

Many of the pro's on here are (quite rightly in my opinion) getting fed-up with people asking for advice on running a valeting/detailing business.

If you're sitting on your hands waiting for the phone to ring you probably shouldn't be running your own business. There are a wide variety of FREE sources of this kind of information. The government provides support to small businesses - that might be a good place to start.

Although a detailing business is (should be) a very specialised business and has a very narrow clientelle you'll find that it's not that different to promoting any other kind of business.

This would probably be a good place to start >>> http://www.dummies.com/store/Business-Investing-Careers/Small-Business.html <<< if you've got no idea what to do.


----------



## -Kev-

wonder if the OP knows that only supporters can have valeting/detailing sites in their profiles


----------



## Apex

Finerdetails said:


> must be bad, I've got a chest infection, can barely speak or breath, but continue to work, I rest when I'm dead


I had a chest infection earlier this year, like you I continued to Valet/Detail trying to work through it. It just made it worse as I was nearly admitted to hospital, it took two different courses of antibiotics and three weeks rest to recover.... just be careful.


----------



## dcj

I had a couple of quiet weeks phone wise mid July but my regular customers kept me going. I put it down to the beginning of the school hols and the weather was quite unsettled for most of July. 
Last year was a bit rough work wise but instead of sitting waiting for the phone to ring I,d go leaflet dropping or clean a mates car on a business park to tide over the time. You dont get noticed sat at home.


----------



## dcj

-Kev- said:


> wonder if the OP knows that only supporters can have valeting/detailing sites in their profiles


Christ I bet you were popular at school.


----------



## -Kev-

dcj said:


> Christ I bet you were popular at school.


:lol:
was actually - not my fault some people don't follow simple rules


----------



## DE 1981

-Kev- said:


> wonder if the OP knows that only supporters can have valeting/detailing sites in their profiles


If he doesnt im sure you'll let him know


----------



## chrisc

try different markets lorrys vans etc.instead of sticking to just cars as i pressume thats what you do.may be wrong but its worth a try


----------



## Gleammachine

Judging by your website, your not offering anything unique service wise that couldn't be obtained at any handwash centre at half the price, probably not a good move to advertise "Acid wash to wheels".
If your going to offer a valeting service then make it different to the handwash centres and go more upmarket by rejuvanating your image, update the website to a more polished look with just car-care services, tarmac cleaning etc.. looks a bit naff.

Know your local market.


----------



## Blazebro

To me it looks like our typical valeting service. Nothing which I couldn't do myself or my local handwash butchery couldn't do.


----------



## Gary Wood

I see you offer commercial cleaning to commercial vehicles have you had a ring round your local transport companies , they always need trailers & trucks cleaned before MOT & servicing


----------



## Defined Reflections

If i get a day were im not working i go out to local supermarkets towns ect,i walk round selecting certain cars to put my card on,i have got some good custormers doing this,i also travel to differant locations were i think my type of customers live and post my cards,put the effort in as it will pay off trust me


----------



## Guest

-Kev- said:


> :lol:
> was actually - not my fault some people don't follow simple rules


Well said! It's a known fact,if you want to advertise you pay,how simple can people get!!


----------



## andy monty

RETRO_AL said:


> If i get a day were im not working i go out to local supermarkets towns ect,i walk round selecting certain cars to put my card on,i have got some good custormers doing this,i also travel to differant locations were i think my type of customers live and post my cards,put the effort in as it will pay off trust me


That would be my 100% reason for me not to call you! what gives you the right to go round and touch other peoples cars without been asked?


----------



## Guest

andy monty said:


> That would be my 100% reason for me not to call you! what gives you the right to go round and touch other peoples cars without been asked?


because the car can't speak?


----------



## andy monty

T4RFY said:


> because the car can't speak?


:wave:

having witnessed one fkwit drop my wiper from a decent height trying to trap his hand car wash leaflet under my wiper its one of my pet hates


----------



## Guest

andy monty said:


> :wave:
> 
> having witnessed one fkwit drop my wiper from a decent height trying to trap his hand car wash leaflet under my wiper its one of my pet hates


don't tar them all with the same brush,i can't imagine a detailer walking up to cars and just dropping the wiper :lol:

Then again anything is possible,i can see why it would **** you off!


----------



## -Kev-

andy monty said:


> :wave:
> 
> having witnessed one fkwit drop my wiper from a decent height trying to trap his hand car wash leaflet under my wiper its one of my pet hates


would annoy me too - not everyone is that ham-fisted though..


----------



## puss

-Kev- said:


> :lol:
> was actually - not my fault some people don't follow simple rules


zzzzzzzzzzzzzz so sad , do u have a tv ?


----------



## puss

:buffer:


----------



## Guest

puss said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz so sad , do u have a tv ?


Detailers don't have time for tv.just DW sleep and detailing:thumb::buffer:


----------



## -Kev-

puss said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz so sad , do u have a tv ?


so was that post :thumb:
(i wondered what that 22" flat thing on my bedroom wall was, thanks for letting me know )


----------



## Strothow

-Kev- said:


> so was that post :thumb:
> (i wondered what that 22" flat thing on my bedroom wall was, thanks for letting me know )


Sounds like a snazzy TV you got there Kev


----------



## -Kev-

Strothow said:


> Sounds like a snazzy TV you got there Kev


felt like treating myself - took me long enough to save for it though as i wanted a good make, not the cheapy ones in tesco


----------



## Guest

Strothow said:


> Sounds like a snazzy TV you got there Kev


He play's his nintendo 64 on it 

:lol:


----------



## -Kev-

T4RFY said:


> He play's his nintendo 64 on it
> 
> :lol:


thats going back a bit - had one when i was about 8 iirc  xbox and forza 3 all the way now


----------



## Leemack

No Kevs got an Atari :wave:

It aint a Plasma at all is it Kev? Cmon - Own up mate

Kevs Bedroom


----------



## Guest

-Kev- said:


> thats going back a bit - had one when i was about 8 iirc  xbox and forza 3 all the way now


i remember having a commodore 64,atari,snes,gameboy,

forza 3 FTW


----------



## -Kev-

thought i'd hit the thanks button as i liked your post Lee 
plasma? what do you think iam, made of money :lol:


----------



## Guest

Showshine said:


> No Kevs got an Atari :wave:
> 
> It aint a Plasma at all is it Kev? Cmon - Own up mate
> 
> Kevs Bedroom


:thumb:

centipede was the best ever game!!


----------



## packard

Other tricks include getting "friendly" with a large company with large car ****ng facilities that their staff use and ask their PR/Management if you can offer discount to staff etc. As always in the office you get one car - do a craking job the chances are you will get others who follow suit.

I got my A/C re-gassed bloke did a crakin job - 4 others then followed suit... it works word of mouth is the best advert you can have.


----------



## Blazebro

Showshine said:


> No Kevs got an Atari :wave:
> 
> It aint a Plasma at all is it Kev? Cmon - Own up mate


At 22" I had visions of it being a new alarm clock.


----------



## -Kev-

Blazebro said:


> At 22" I had visions of it being a new alarm clock.


:lol: im not _that_ bad at early morning starts, thanks


----------



## puss

-Kev- said:


> so was that post :thumb:
> (i wondered what that 22" flat thing on my bedroom wall was, thanks for letting me know )


weirdo :lol:


----------



## puss

-Kev- said:


> so was that post :thumb:
> (i wondered what that 22" flat thing on my bedroom wall was, thanks for letting me know )


maybe watch it more ! rather than sit on here moaning all the time :thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections

andy monty said:


> That would be my 100% reason for me not to call you! what gives you the right to go round and touch other peoples cars without been asked?


Well thats your choice, ive got lots of customers from slippping a card onto the car and they didnt mind,you must be a right victor meldrew :lol:next you will be saying what gives you the right to put a card through my letter box


----------



## puss

puss said:


> maybe watch it more ! rather than sit on here moaning all the time :thumb:


or get a women :wave:


----------



## Guest

puss said:


> maybe watch it more ! rather than sit on here moaning all the time :thumb:


You are posting utter ****,if you have a problem with him PM him:thumb:


----------



## enp_uk

lmao 
,,,


----------



## -Kev-

puss said:


> maybe watch it more ! rather than sit on here moaning all the time :thumb:


can you show me proof of me moaning 'all the time'? oh wait..

...BYE! :wave:


----------



## -Kev-

T4RFY said:


> You are posting utter ****,if you have a problem with him PM him:thumb:


thanks chap :thumb:


----------

